# Bamboo Fan Shrimp "gold" (Atyopsis spinipes)



## apistoworld(HK) (May 27, 2008)

Bamboo Fan Shrimp "gold" (Atyopsis spinipes)


----------



## siliconcarbide (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures of the Bamboo Shrimp. I was wondering if this is the same shrimp that I bought about 2 years ago. I was told that it would grow quite large. About the size of my thumb, but the shrimp has remained about 2" long. The same size as my Amano shrimp. The colors are identical to your pictures. Does this shrimp stay rather small.

Thanks,

Alan


----------



## KatjaT (Dec 7, 2007)

That's not _Atyopsis spinipes_ it's _A.moluccensis_ A female grows up to 6cm and male 10cm and can live over 10 years.


----------



## apistoworld(HK) (May 27, 2008)

now the size is 2 ~ 2.5cm 
and i think it will be growing up to 10 cm
but still not sure yet


----------

